

A female founder at Y Combinator: my experience - jkurnia
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/julia-kurnia/a-female-founder-at-y-com_b_8010110.html

======
omginternets
This is maybe (probably) confirmation bias, but I've noticed that those doing
the most complaining are those whose companies have failed.

Assuming this observation is true -- an again, it may well be false -- I'm
scratching my head as to what it might mean. On the one hand, it's tempting to
interpret this as the proverbial "sour grapes" or entitlement, but on the
other hand, it makes sense to ask whether they might have succeeded had they
been better-accompanied.

Ultimately, I think we need a bit of both. It makes sense to have very lean VC
groups like YC, and it probably also makes sense to have more "managed"
counterparts as well.

"Different stroke for different folks", as the saying goes.

